# Kenny Thomas to be bought out



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sam_amick



> With Kenny Thomas remaining after trading deadline, the clock starts ticking toward buyout. He is in final year of deal worth $8.5 million.


http://twitter.com/sam_amick


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

It's a about time. I thought he would be included in the deal for T-Mac to NY.... which in actuality would have been a help since the Knicks are now short in Forwards/Centers.


----------

